# IDE über PCI



## to_be (26. Februar 2004)

Kennt von euch jemand ne PCI Karte ab die man IDE Geräte hängen kann? Klar gibts da jede Menge mit RAID aber ohne?


----------



## Tobias K. (26. Februar 2004)

moin


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2789103134&category=8032

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2788422345&category=3753

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2789564700&category=14845


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Tobias K. (26. Februar 2004)

moin


Warum holst du dir nicht anfach ne Raid-Karte?
Kriegst doch hinterhergeschmissen und reicht sowieso.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## to_be (27. Februar 2004)

Naja gute Frage hatte da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht; so hat mir z.B. eine RAID Karte ständig den Inhalt von CD's auf meine HDD gespiegelt; obwohl es als deaktiviert angezeigt wurde.

Aber vielleicht finde ich ja ne bessere RAID Karte bei der man das RAID System richtig deaktivieren kann.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------

